# What are your least favorite publishers?



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't stand Schirmer, it seems to me that they try to make the music look hard rather than than being easy to read. Also, I think the fingering is terrible :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean....


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

JasonX9,
Tell us more about your views on Schirmer please ... what do you find about those editions that was not to your liking? Would like to know more specifics if you would so kindly enlighten us.

Trojan Rabbit,
One of my pet peeves is Lorenz ... at least for organ, anyway. They tend to re-arrange things in an "abridged" version which for my personal taste, totally destroys the whole context of the original scoring. Granted, they are gearing themselves towards the garden pot variety musician, but when they change key signatures from the original, that is just too much for me.


----------



## G-string (Jan 28, 2008)

i think that schirmer never intended his music to be 'easy' to play, forsueth on the contrary in fact i think that he wanted it to be played only by the best hence why the fingering is at quite an advanced level, personally i think he is just swell


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, changing keys is a nono.

I have a copy of the Second Hungarian Rhapsody no.2 from Schirmer.

It is simplified, but is a little tasteless and and changed to C minor, and I'm not about to transpose 16 pages....


----------



## Celestite (Feb 9, 2008)

Schirmer without a doubt. I am about to order a copy of the Schumann 3 Romances Op28 and was thinking about this very question this afternoon before ringing my local music shop. My preference would be for Henle which set me thinking which one I would definitely avoid if asked and I just instantly had a mental image of their yellow cover with blackish green logo. You ask for specific dislikes and for me it has to simply be the over editing which involves an edited performance direction for virtually bar, making the score so overly fussy and more difficult to read.


----------

